# Good idea to mix a school juvies and adults?? (geophagus)



## bruce845 (Mar 9, 2015)

I just adopted a Geophagus surinamensis about 4 inches. Im looking to add schools and noticed big als sauga is selling 1 inch ones for 5$.

Can I mix them or will the adult overwhelm the youngins? Tank is 50 gallons.


----------

